# lake eddins



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Went and stayed with my uncle in mississippi this weekend. Bream bite was pretty good but bass fishing was pretty slow. Final tally +-20 keeper bream, 7 catfish, +-10 bass with 5 or 6 of the bream being as big or bigger than the one at the top of the picture of the full cooler. Pretty dang good weekend. Would have got better pictures but my uncle offered to clean the fish and send them over tomorrow so I wasn't going to say anything. bass caught mostly on green pumpkin trick worms, bream on crickets, and the catfish on worms.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice pics and catch!! ...... And your uncle must love you very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice! I had some family with a place on the lake probably 20 years ago had a lot of fun filled weekends up there catching those big hybrid bream it used to be stocked with


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ya I really like it up there. He's pulled some big bass out of that lake too but I'm still waiting my turn to get on one.


----------

